# Titan FC 16: Sylvia vs Wagner



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Titan Fighting Championships 16










Date: Jan 28, 2011 10 PM EST
Location: Kansas City, Kan.
Venue: Memorial Hall
Broadcast: HDNet



> * Tim Sylvia vs. Abe Wagner
> * Drew McFedries vs. Gary Tapasua
> * Rudy Bears vs. Jason High
> * L.C. Davis vs. Jared Downing





> Kansas City, KS --The Titan Fighting Championships (www.TitanEntertainment.com) announced today that it is scheduled to return on Friday, January 28, 2011. The event, which will be headlined by UFC veteran Todd Duffee, will emanate from its home base of Kansas City at the historic Memorial Hall and will be televised live nationally on HDNet (www.HDNetFights.com).
> 
> HDNet Fights CEO Andrew Simon first revealed that Titan Fighting Championships 16 will be airing LIVE on HDNet this past Friday. News of Duffee's return to action on HDNet quickly spread throughout the MMA community.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## KMFO (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't wait for these fights!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Abe is gonna get murdered!!!!!!!


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Just so I'm correct, is Abe the guy who got his wig seriously split on the heavyweight TUF by Jon Madsen?

If so he is going for a long sleep after Duffy is done with him.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

Duffy is gonna mop the floor with that kid.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Duffee is going to run through him!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't this Duffee's first match since being cut from the UFC?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Isn't this Duffee's first match since being cut from the UFC?


Yes, yes it is.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Hawndo said:


> Just so I'm correct, is Abe the guy who got his wig seriously split on the heavyweight TUF by Jon Madsen?
> 
> If so he is going for a long sleep after Duffy is done with him.


Yep, here's a pic someone made of him and Duffee:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Since when did he win a belt?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Screw the belt who told him he could wear those shorts??????


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm not sure he was really thinking about who normally wears those shorts when he decided to wear them. Either way if you look closely at that belt there is the marine insignia on it. I wonder what that means!:confused02:


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I dont think thats the EGA


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Whats the EGA?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They have video of his last fight with VFC where he lost that title of theirs here in this article (he was tko'd by Travis Browne):

http://www.mmamania.com/2010/2/6/1298289/vfc-30-results-for-night-of


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So he's coming off a loss and fighting Duffee?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Whats the EGA?


 
EGA = Eagle Globe and Anchor


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So that's what that insignia is called?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep yep yep


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So why was it on a MMA belt?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hawndo said:


> Just so I'm correct, is Abe the guy who got his wig seriously split on the heavyweight TUF by Jon Madsen?
> 
> If so he is going for a long sleep after Duffy is done with him.


To be fair Madsen faked going for touching the gloves and then sucker punched him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I've always considered that a low move. If you are going to touch gloves then touch gloves. Don't take advantage of that and punch the guy when he thinks you're executing good sportsmanship!:thumbsdown:


----------



## Magog (Jan 20, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I've always considered that a low move. If you are going to touch gloves then touch gloves. Don't take advantage of that and punch the guy when he thinks you're executing good sportsmanship!:thumbsdown:


Brock went for a take down in his first fight in k-1 when the other guy went to shake. 

Hell Alex emilenko took Fedor down in combat ***** during a hand shake, Fedor laughed and reversed him.

Shit happens.


----------



## goodfa (Aug 22, 2010)

This fight might not happen, if The Reem has his way with him tomorrow.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Tim Sylvia to replace Duffee on Titan card*



> A two-time heavyweight titleholder in the Ultimate Fighting Championship will take Todd Duffee's place against Abe Wagner in January.
> 
> Tim Sylvia, twice a UFC champion, agreed to step in for Duffee against Wagner on Jan. 28 in Kansas City, for the main event of Titan Fighting Championship's inaugural show (10 p.m. ET, HDNet). The replacement comes in the wake of Duffee's decision to face Strikeforce champion Alistair Overeem on Friday in Fighting and Entertainment Group's annual year-end program (4 a.m. ET, HDNet).
> 
> ...


*source*

I thought this was old news.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well it was nice for Sylvia to step in for Duffee. This is also understandable cause Duffee probably won't be ready to fight again after this fight. But this should be a walkthrough for Sylvia!:thumb02:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Well it was nice for Sylvia to step in for Duffee. This is also understandable cause Duffee probably won't be ready to fight again after this fight. But this should be a walkthrough for Sylvia!:thumb02:


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

If this is reliable, Duffee is going to get raped, so I hope he is getting a big payday.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Finnsidious said:


> If this is reliable, Duffee is going to get raped, so I hope he is getting a big payday.



it was. he did. about 6 hours ago


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

oldfan said:


> it was. he did. about 6 hours ago


 Dammit I got the date wrong, didn't realize it was already over.

Well it doesn't exactly take an MMA savant to predict Overeem crushing Duffee, just a free title for Overeem. He just tossed Duffee around like a child.


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Wow, Overeem just rag dolled Duffee. I thought he'd win easy but I didn't think he'd outmuscle him so easily. 

Any result on Sylvia-Wagner? I can't find anything. I assume Sylvia would win easily.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

More than likely Sylvia will win. Unfortunately we won't find out until later this month. Remember the fight isn't until the 29th I believe!


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

kantowrestler said:


> More than likely Sylvia will win. Unfortunately we won't find out until later this month. Remember the fight isn't until the 29th I believe!


I was convinced it was Dec. 29th for some reason, I guess that explains why there aren't any results. Thanks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You're welcome. I wonder if this is supposed to be one of those upstart promotions. It could also be a one time event or something!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Abe talks about his time in a certain house:






and his upcoming fight against a certain taller opponent tomorrow night:



> Abe Wagner is supposed to lose Friday at Titan Fighting Championship 16.
> 
> He has less than a third of the fights his opponent does, and he hasn't even remotely faced the level of competition.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## quatchi (Jan 17, 2011)

big tim is gonna make abe have tuf flashbacks:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow that was a bad cut. But I can really see that happen. Tim has a way of making things like that happen!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Big Tim is is BIG shape!

He weighed in at 311 lbs! LOL










Source


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> Big Tim is is BIG shape!
> 
> He weighed in at 311 lbs! LOL


Sylvia should really try to get in shape, god damn. Dana said that the winner of Rizzo-Sylvia should get another crack at the UFC. A 300+ guy doesn't have much to do in there.










Damn, i know he's closer to the camera but damn, Sylvia midgets Lesnar.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

When did Dana say that? And if the winner gets another shot at the UFC what does the looser get, Strikeforce? But yeah I have to agree that the Maniac needs to start getting trimmer!


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow .


----------



## JuggNuttz (Oct 5, 2006)

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA




oh Timmay......


----------



## jdawg (Sep 24, 2006)

i had a feeling that was about to happen.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

If Sylvia faces Rizzo like that he's going to get knocked back to his low point. So much for that winning streak he put together. The man really needs to get his act together and start fighting at heavyweight more often so that way he can actually win!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Fight video if anybody missed it, won't take much of your time:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Not even remotely surprised. Wagner can crack, is big and was young and hungry. Tim Sylvia is fat, undertrained and chinny.

I mean seriously, it's impossible to be surprised when this guy loses anymore. He got KO'd by a 50 year old fat boxer in Ray Mercer. Kimbo could KO Sylvia and I wouldn't bat an eyelash.

Sylvia allegedly weighed something like 313lbs tonight. :laugh:



limba said:


> Big Tim is is BIG shape!
> 
> He weighed in at 311 lbs! LOL
> 
> ...



People talked about Anthony Johnson and Thiago Alves and even Paul Daley as being unprofessional for missing weight.

This asshat takes it to the next level by not only showing up massively overweight, he weighs in fully clothed with a big, doofy smile on his face like "Yeah, I know I didn't even try to make weight....**** it..lolol"

Good job at getting embarrassed and KO'd again in less than a minute you fat douche.

Go retire and stop polluting our MMA cards, then maybe crawl in a ditch.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

This is like a combination of the Fedor and Mercer match. If there was any doubt that the winner of the Sylvia versus Rizzo match would determine who gets back into the UFC then there is now. It's more like if Rizzo wins he gets a shot back in and if Sylvia wins, nothing happens for either guy!


----------



## js9234 (Apr 8, 2007)

I doubt the limit for HW was 265 in this organization.


Roflcopter said:


> Not even remotely surprised. Wagner can crack, is big and was young and hungry. Tim Sylvia is fat, undertrained and chinny.
> 
> I mean seriously, it's impossible to be surprised when this guy loses anymore. He got KO'd by a 50 year old fat boxer in Ray Mercer. Kimbo could KO Sylvia and I wouldn't bat an eyelash.
> 
> ...


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Congrats Wagner!
He did everything right in this fight!

As for Sylvia...pathetic!
Came into this fight at 311 lbs, out of shape. 
It felt like he is going back to the roots, to the beggining of MMA, when fat freaks entered the cage thinking they know how to fight.

It's just sad really.

Good job Wagner though.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if there is anyone who deserves a shot back into the UFC it's Abe Wagner. As for Sylvia he needs to go back to the drawing board and really consider what he wants in life. If he wants to get back into the UFC he needs to start fighting at heavyweight again!


----------



## Xerxes (Aug 14, 2008)

Tim Sylvia speaks after upset loss: http://www.mmaforum.com/general-mma...-thinks-his-last-fight-stopped-too-early.html


----------



## tenorikuma (Jan 17, 2011)

break n point lulz


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

The man seriously needs to get down to heavyweight and start fighting some matches there. Then again he at least needs to cut down to 275lbs. for the Powerhouse World Promotions Heavyweight championship title defense. Rizzo will knock him out!


----------

